# Does Anyone Else Purposely Not Do Deadlifts?



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I decided a couple of weeks ago to throw Deadlifts out of my back routine

Fed up of dreading back day because of them, messes up my mentality for the entire workout. After I do them, I just feel drained and nauseous which obviously affects my entire workout.

I'm actually glad I done it! All back day lifts are up, and generally an awesome attitude towards the workout without feeling nauseous and drained!

inb4ManUp


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

f.ucking hate them. Havent done them for years.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

Deadlifts are my favourite exercise

If you are feeling nauseous and drained perhaps it's your diet? Are you getting enough carbs/fats? How often after eating do you workout? Have you tried stimulants/preworkouts?

Are you fit? How many reps of deadlifts are you doing? Are you hydrating enough? I drink 1.5-2 litres in the gym during back workouts, are you hydrating properly before gym? How many reps are you doing?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

MattTwoWheels said:


> Deadlifts are my favourite exercise
> 
> If you are feeling nauseous and drained perhaps it's your diet? Are you getting enough carbs/fats? How often after eating do you workout? Have you tried stimulants/preworkouts?


Nah mate, it's definitely the Deadlifts, I hate everything about the exercise

I don't get it on Squats and other taxing lifts, and I'm pretty OCD with my diet and what times I eat so I don't think it's that

As for Pre-Workouts, they don't affect me. The only one that's actually worked is D-Hacks Power Stack, but taking that all the time isn't particularly that good for your heart.


----------



## Handsofstone (Apr 7, 2013)

No i like starting with dead lifts on back day makes me feel stronger to do my other lifts but if for some reason i don't feel like doing them i will start with some rack pulls instead maybe you could try them?


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

I've never accidentally not deadlifted


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

Echo said:


> Nah mate, it's definitely the Deadlifts, I hate everything about the exercise
> 
> I don't get it on Squats and other taxing lifts, and I'm pretty OCD with my diet and what times I eat so I don't think it's that


I added some more questions

They may just not be for you mate, but there's always a way around it. Just do heavy weight low reps, that's what I do when I can't be fcuked, 3 sets of 6 then a 1-3rm on a heavy **** weight

I'm the same with certain exercises. Pull ups for example! Man has been forced to pull himself up for millions of years but to me they don't feel natural and to be fair I can't fcking do them properly lol. Same with flat bench, my shoulder joints say otherwise


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

I love them but did my back in last week and it's bloody killing me! Teach me not to do it with good form!


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't do them. Training for mass/aesthetics so I don't really see the point, I'd rather concentrate on rows and pull downs.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

MattTwoWheels said:


> Are you fit?


Yeah I'd say so. I play rugby but I've had to stop for the last month because I have a fair bit of Uni work to do and can't train in the gym and rugby... so naturally the gym wins  I have been doing about 20 mins on the crosstrainer 3 times a week PWO to keep the fitness.



> How many reps of deadlifts are you doing?


I aim for 5-6 reps (sometimes to failure)



> Are you hydrating enough? I drink 1.5-2 litres in the gym during back workouts, are you hydrating properly before gym?


Yeah, I drink much more than most I think! Just calculated it now, and this is what I have at least per day:

Water - 5 Litres

Diet Coke - 1 Litre

Coffee - 0.5 Litres

So overall 6.5 Litres total at least, from the time I wake up, until I go to bed.



MattTwoWheels said:


> I added some more questions
> 
> They may just not be for you mate, but there's always a way around it. Just do heavy weight low reps, that's what I do when I can't be fcuked, 3 sets of 6 then a 1-3rm on a heavy **** weight
> 
> I'm the same with certain exercises. Pull ups for example! Man has been forced to pull himself up for millions of years but to me they don't feel natural and to be fair I can't fcking do them properly lol. Same with flat bench, my shoulder joints say otherwise


I just answered them above 

I've tried finding ways around them... different hand grip, different shoes, different day, different weight, different reps... nothing works, I just hate them lol

Yeah same, last week I actually swapped the flat bench, for the flat dumbbell press; wrists and shoulders feel a lot better already!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

It the lift I'm best at only done it a handful or times and its twice my bench press that I train all the time. Just cant do it as I have scheaurmans disease


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I know how you feel. They seem to fvck me up for a whole week hindering other sessions, whether it be forearms, hammys or glutes the doms tend to last for a week


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I get on fine with deadlifts.. love them as they bring my forearms on well too


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

i love deads and sometimes do them twice a week (depends what volume/intesity im doing) make sure you have a meal containing carbs a hour before and also i find using caffeine makes any deadlift session a good one really helps you with speed.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

yup, give me too many aches and pains ....not in a good way.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Deadlifts are the ultimate test of strength imo. I love doing them.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

I do rack pulls instead of deadlifts and focus mainly at the peak of the movement, engaging my lats so I can feel them pull. If I do full deadlifts I suffer the same as you. That and I've had three people correct my form, each contradicting each other. In the end I thought **** it and didn't bother.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I love deadlifts but I don't do them on back day. They get a day to themselves


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Used to love them, then stopped doing them for a while. Recently started doing them again, but only about once a month, but I'm gaining more strength on them now compared to when I used to do them every week. Managed 245kg last week


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Never do deadlifts. I added them into my routine a couple of years ago and ****ed my back up.

Ironically I was checking my form in the mirror (side on) when my whole left side went "twang", [email protected]! Never touched them since.

Got enough hammer strength ISO machines my gym that hit the spot so I'm not too fussed tbh.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

All back lifts might be up but you're missing the most important lift!


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Smoog said:


> I do rack pulls instead of deadlifts and focus mainly at the peak of the movement, engaging my lats so I can feel them pull. If I do full deadlifts I suffer the same as you. That and I've had three people correct my form, each contradicting each other. In the end I thought **** it and didn't bother.


Haha! The only thing someone has said about my deadlift form is that it is really good 

I might have a go at lat pulls, it's been mentioned a good few times in this thread


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> I love deadlifts but I don't do them on back day. They get a day to themselves


F*ck that, I'd always skip it :lol:


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Echo said:


> Haha! The only thing someone has said about my deadlift form is that it is really good
> 
> I might have a go at lat pulls, it's been mentioned a good few times in this thread


Rack pulls*


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Never do deadlifts. I added them into my routine a couple of years ago and ****ed my back up.
> 
> Ironically I was checking my form in the mirror (side on) when my whole left side went "twang", [email protected]! Never touched them since.
> 
> *Got enough hammer strength ISO machines my gym that hit the spot so I'm not too fussed tbh*.


Same here :thumbup1:


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Smoog said:


> Rack pulls*


  Your first sentence when you said about engaging your lats was still processing


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't imagine not doing them. One of my favourite exercises


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

Plus if you don't enjoy them why would you do something that is just a bore?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Echo said:


> Your first sentence when you said about engaging your lats was still processing


Rack pulls take the legs out the equation for the most part so you can lift a lot more, you'll really feel it.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Rack pulls take the legs out the equation for the most part so you can lift a lot more, you'll really feel it.


I'll have a go of them on my next back day, which is Wednesday


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Echo said:


> I'll have a go of them on my next back day, which is Wednesday


Pull from just below the knee.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

dbaird said:


> I get on fine with deadlifts.. love them as they bring my forearms on well too


I actually find this a problem as my motorbike jackets don't fit without restricting the blood to my hands.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

To the op, have you thought about adding them in at the end of your back workout instead if giving them up totally?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Dagman72 said:


> To the op, have you thought about adding them in at the end of your back workout instead if giving them up totally?


I did add them in at the end one time,

Again, I just really didn't like the exercise, the way it makes you feel.

I don't mind doing 1RM's with Deadlifts, but that doesn't do anything from a bodybuilding perspective


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

Echo said:


> Yeah I'd say so. I play rugby but I've had to stop for the last month because I have a fair bit of Uni work to do and can't train in the gym and rugby... so naturally the gym wins  I have been doing about 20 mins on the crosstrainer 3 times a week PWO to keep the fitness.
> 
> I aim for 5-6 reps (sometimes to failure)
> 
> ...


Maybe they just aren't for you then lol

Keep in mind diet coke and coffee with dehydrate you


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

No. I love them - see username.

I always had a weak lower back as a kid. I'll never forget the sickness I felt when I got punched there. Took a lot of hits to that area and ****ed it up for years but since doing DL's I havn't had any pain.

I know where you guys are coming from, I had a few bad aches when I started but most of the time that's due to starting too heavy before you perfect your form.

I squat on my tippy toes, hands on the bar just past shoulder width, pull the bar to my ankles, drop bum low and fall back onto the heels of my feet and push up through the heels, glutes and hammies until your standing then straighten up using your back.

Head must be looking straight, not down and back must always be in a tensed, natural arch position. Hands are only used as hooks.

Some people have their bum higher but IMO lower feels a lot safer on the back for me. If I go high, I'm hunched over a bit and there's definitely too much load transferred to the back. I guess form depends on height, my advice would be to try a few different ways with light weights, when you get it right it will feel good!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I've got back problems and haven't really dead lifted for about a year. But I just started seeing a strength coach. He's got me doing sumo deadlifts and I love them.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I do them at the end of my workout now, 3x6-8. When lifting heavy at the beginning I could feel it in my rotary cuffs (probably from my strength going up to quickly on cycle).


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Its hard cos it's a full body workout, I fcuking love em, yes they can make you feel nauseous infact I have puked in the past on my back day but dead lifts make you grow because it works your whole body, go heavy and your body goes WTF! Best sort our sh1t out cos this [email protected] lifts heavy, we need to grow!!

What I reckon anyway,


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Deadlifts are the highlight of my training week - fcuking hate squats though. That being said I still do both and feel exhausted after.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Tbh if they hinder you mentally then sack it off. You need to look forward to and enjoy the gym.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I actually find this a problem as my motorbike jackets don't fit without restricting the blood to my hands.


Wear a baked bean stained vest instead and be a proper lad!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

Love them, always striving for more.

Great exercise that tackles other sections of my body also

I wasted so many years not doing , squats , deads and bench....


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I only ever miss deadlifts when I do a run afterwords. There would be no chance id have managed an 8 mile run after deadlifts haha 

But I do love them


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Question pops in.. How essential is deadlift really

Edit: I've been following a few optimum nutrition athletes and none of them does deadlifts on regular bases so being wanting to ask for a while.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

I haven't done it in years.. I just do rack pulls, feel it much more on my back and less on the legs.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Deads, the king of moves


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

i thought it was just me..i feel ****ty and weak after doing heavy deads as well , i don't enjoy them at all and if i'm being honest i hate squats as well they take a lot out of me when i go heavy as well though not like deads..i do squats every leg day but only do deads if i am feeling good otherwise they ruin me..are you tall by any chance? i think if you are it will take more out of you


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Not done em regular for like 2 years I got slated on another forum for not doing them haha people claiming there just as essential as squats! Somehow I don't think so

Saying that it's back day today I might just do them once a month or every 2 weeks


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

done them for years but recently stopped. I lost the motivation to do them over time, and felt no need for them.

Cant say ive noticed any negative effects since stopping, if anything my back feels better


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> I love deadlifts but I don't do them on back day. They get a day to themselves


Yeah I'm not capable of a whole lot else after deadlifts. Certainly not something like bent over row.


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

I've always enjoyed the deadlift as and when I've been able to do them but I've had lower back issues for years and some weeks I'm unable to get anywhere near my best lifts which means I do them at a lower weight.

Been thinking about just not doing them anymore as I know I'm risking more injury and I doubt I'm getting much out of them when I have to lower the weight in order to get a few sets out.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

husaberg said:


> i thought it was just me..i feel ****ty and weak after doing heavy deads as well , i don't enjoy them at all and if i'm being honest i hate squats as well they take a lot out of me when i go heavy as well though not like deads..i do squats every leg day but only do deads if i am feeling good otherwise they ruin me..*are you tall by any chance? i think if you are it will take more out of you*


Nope! 5'9


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

My favourite exercise by far


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

A lot of people don't like doing them cos they are hard work, same with squats. They are not essential and you don't have to do them if you don't want but the biggest backs on the planet have been built with deadlifts.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have an over developed lumber spine so I don't


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

I do them but i never go crazy heavy. Ive managed to get some nice back development by doing about 60 - 70% of my max weight then supersetting to failure on the Roman Chair holding a 10kg weight. After the 3rd set of these i can barely stand up straight from the pumps lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DiamondDixie said:


> Wear a baked bean stained vest instead and be a proper lad!!


I tried this but couldn't find my gloves.....my mum has them sewn into my sleeves. :lol:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

I've not done them for a few weeks but that's to concentrate on weaker areas of form, being tall they ruin me quicker than anything else.

Saying that I did some heavy rack pulls for first time in months on Saturday and I can't walk without looking like I've sh!t mesen for the first 400m.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm not a fan - they seem to aggravate my lower back.

I squat 3x a week, so there isn't really room for them in my routine


----------



## jonyhunter (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't do em either. For my lower back I do standing rope pulldowns and weighted hyperextensions.


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

My busted elbow hates 'em. Anything over 120kg and it feels strained and painful for days. No mas.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I hate them. After 1 good explosive set im running to the locker room to chuck my ****ing guts up and then spend the next 48 hours feeling like iv had the absolutr granny smashed out of me. Never get a pump either other than my forearms. Its ****e. Rows build a big back.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

not a fan of the dl.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Fvcking love them NOTHING can compare to deadlifts...

Do them at the end of the workout not the start


----------



## Zeebo1uk (Jan 23, 2012)

I usually Finnish on deads but I have shortened psoas at the moment and my lower back is over developed, I absolutely love dead lifting


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I used to dread them, proper struggled and didnt feel like they were doing me any good.

Had a few weeks break from them, then it all car together and started to progress with them properly.

Now I love doing them and most weeks add a few more kg.


----------



## ldc_08 (Oct 30, 2009)

bobbydrake said:


> I love them but did my back in last week and it's bloody killing me! Teach me not to do it with good form!


Same! Trapped nerves. Kinda put an end to deadlifts for a while!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

I dread them. Recently started doing rack pulls instead, and my back development is much better than with deads!! Legs out the equation, pure back.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

Deadlifts are not for everybody and if done properly do not injure lower back - if people do have lower back problems or injuries then one exercise that should be avoided or done with extreme caution



> "I hate them. After 1 good explosive set im running to the locker room to chuck my ****ing guts up and then spend the next 48 hours feeling like iv had the absolutr granny smashed out of me"


One has to be intelligent as well


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

loving these now!

done my first a few weeks ago, started at 65 kg perfect form, now at a 100 kg with same form.

certainly realize how good they are, when you didnt do them before,

like havin a tree trunk inside you!


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

I love deadlifts. for me they it is a great overall mass builder and cannot be beaten. An explosive sstrength movement like deadlifts help your whole body it activate muscles you didn't know you had and can't train by isolating.

It really brings out my forearms back traps arms legs and really polishes of your physique in a way that if you neglected it, you would be missing out. it gives you a more powerful look aswell. what's the point of being big and muscley if you ain't got the overall strength to back it up.

why do you think arnie stood out from the rest back in his day? cos he based everything off his main heavy compounds.

I think a lot of people need to man up and train harder. you should love the exhausted feeling it gives ya. PS I'm 6ft 5 so yes it's even harder for me and have struggled with form and weight in past but stuck at it and reaping the rewards


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

we do them here at the end, strong focus on the movement to get the whole back working. doesn't drain you much with less weights. fck trying personal records each time


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Echo said:


> I decided a couple of weeks ago to throw Deadlifts out of my back routine
> 
> Fed up of dreading back day because of them, messes up my mentality for the entire workout. After I do them, I just feel drained and nauseous which obviously affects my entire workout.
> 
> ...


Fookin hate them same as you make me feel crap, I do them on angry days as theyre as good stress reliever but thens so wa.nking but I cant do that in the gym


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

They are epic but fvcking horrible aswell haha! Ive nearly passed out a few times when i finish a set, nothing really uses your whole body like a deadlift. Its a love hate thing.


----------

